
Looking Back at Lean: 6 lessons for winning - mattyb
http://measuringmeasures.com/blog/2010/6/2/looking-back-at-lean-6-lessons-for-winning.html
======
tjmaxal
I wish there were more service based examples of this type of thinking.

